# Highbury Cemetery, 2011



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

The photos are ready! Early afternoon rain gave way to clear skies and about 300 children, parents and curious neighbors...


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

And more...


----------



## Holcomb Haunter (Jul 15, 2010)

great lighting, I especially like the oblisk


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

And a couple more.



















At the end of the driveway, we posted a QR code that linked to a special video that you could scan with your smartphone.















Tons more photos here.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Awesome photos and lighting...great tombstones and sign....plus you went high tech with the QR code...this coming from a guy that uses a cell phone that is about seven years old...what's a smartphone? Great looking haunt!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Love the tombstones and really like the mix of styles and heights in the stones.

The two witches in your first shot are lovely


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You have a beautiful setup, and the lighting really brings out the best in it all.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes, great lighting and props makes a very nice scene indeed. Nice work!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Gah, your stones are so eye catching, and just gorgeous. You truly have a style all to your own, and I wouldn't copy it no matter how bad I want to, because they truly do translate well in a Halloween graveyard. Major kudos.

Oh, and the QR code video? BRILLIANT! Cannot say ENOUGH about how cool I think it is to scare them even as they are driving away, you ROCK!!!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Dixie said:


> Gah, your stones are so eye catching, and just gorgeous. You truly have a style all to your own, and I wouldn't copy it no matter how bad I want to, because they truly do translate well in a Halloween graveyard. Major kudos.
> 
> Oh, and the QR code video? BRILLIANT! Cannot say ENOUGH about how cool I think it is to scare them even as they are driving away, you ROCK!!!


Wow, Dixie! I think that's the nicest compliment I've ever gotten! Thank you!!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Truly a great collection of tombstones, obelisks, and other curios - they really feel real. The lighting really adds a lot too!


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

very nice


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

love the lighting!!! it all looks fantastic


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Brilliant! You have mastered the art of the Haunted Halloween cemetery!
Keep on Haunting!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I am so jealous of your lighting and photos. Looks great.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Great cemetery!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

highbury said:


> Wow, Dixie! I think that's the nicest compliment I've ever gotten! Thank you!!


Well deserved my friend, so very well deserved


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great pictures!!!!


----------

